# Pompano fishing spots?



## Nature Boy (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,
I am new to south florida and i would really love to surf fish for some pomps, at places Boca and south of it, any of you guys know of some productive spots around these areas like red reef park to pompano pier? also will i get pompano at night cause thats the only time i can fish these days and where can i catch some sandfleas
help appreciated


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Not much in surf fishing in the area where you are at.
Being your now living here go to www.boatlessfisherman.com and join up no charge and all your questions will be answered grasshopper ( that last part is from an old TV show )


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes you can get Pompano at night this time of year and for the next 2 months or so.

Fish the Full moons that is the best time for Pompano at night. Fleas or Fresh pc of Shrimp

As I mentioned in the post at my site, Pompano fishing at this time of year, I would gauge by Anglins pier and with it closed its tough to keep track were the bulk is and if they are heading South or North

I believe North of Fort Lauderdale, but in past years Hollywood Beach and Dania Beach have produced alot of Pompano. I have not fished these areas this year.

The current has been running North and that can backup the Pompano and that is why I believe they are North, current seems to play a big part in the migration of this species from my experience.

In the South we have a Fall run heading South and then a Spring run back North they normally come back alot Bigger.

Last year we saw pompano running all the way into Summer which was very different to the Norm.
So you may have Pompano around for a while this year I hope.
Keep checking your post here and at my site and I will try over this weekend to find the Pompano, oh Some people believe that with the weather this weekend we may see a run at JUNO Pier, but this is just a rumor.

BF


----------



## Nature Boy (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks for the reply guys appreciate the input, i am planning to go to red reef park at night this coming saturday, lets see what happens, i was there last time and caught some twenty or so spot fishes, i guess its north enough for spot fish may be i might be good enough for them pompano too.


----------

